# is it widgeon or wigeon??



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

its my favorite duck and I've always spelled it widgeon but now some of you have me spellin it wigeon! which is it??? sorry I have a lot of free time on my hands since I can't go hunting.


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

Wigeon.


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Widgeon.  

SD


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Wigeon.

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/American_Wigeon/id

http://www.ducks.org/hunting/waterfowl- ... can-wigeon

toe head, cotton top. call them what you like. they are a great looking bird in the hand!!!!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Bald Plate

but really 'round these parts....wigeon


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Either. I like widgeon, but everybody knows what you mean either way:

http://www.digitalsportsman.com/wetlands/awidge1.htm

I think Bret meant Bald Pate, but nobody use the word pate anymore.


----------



## climberike (Mar 29, 2010)

wigeon
American Ornithologists' Union Check-list of North American Birds, 7th edition and supplements


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Baldplates!


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

The paper pushers that "officially" decide such matters, removed the "d" a few years back.

Same group, "officially" changed "Old Squaw" to "Long-Tailed Duck".

I don't know how or when they get together, if it's voted on, etc. etc. but I believe there is a group of scientists that get together on at least a semi-regular and make decisions on such matters.

Later,
Kev


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

climberike said:


> wigeon
> American Ornithologists' Union Check-list of North American Birds, 7th edition and supplements


Yep, wigeon. I still find myself spelling it with a "d" though.

Like Ike said, the AOU has the most recognized and widely used list.

Here's a cool list of old and new AOU bird names: 
http://www-personal.umich.edu/~bbowman/birds/updates/


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I always have a hard time with the spellong on this one too. I guess cuz it's so close to Pigeon, which are piles of chit...and Wigeons aren't.

And yeah, it's PATE, not plate.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm comin up with a new name!!! "lightning tops" probably isn't new but I like it!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Can you say "CottonTop"? lol


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I use the term cotton top and baldies mostly...wish I shot a "storm widgeon" but haven't yet....I think I'll try and use "lightning top" more now....can't believe these bird experts get together and change the names of ducks and spellings...probably the same people that did in pluto not bein a planet!


----------



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> can't believe these bird experts get together and change the names of ducks and spellings


I think that Dustin is on the board of experts. Now you know why the names can change so easily. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> probably the same people that did in pluto not bein a planet!


I'm still pizzed about this. Pluto will always be a planet to me dangit!

Yes, I have better things to worry about. :mrgreen:


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

my closest to a "storm"










headed for the wall!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Goldeneye!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

well, i must have missed the meeting cause it's still a widgeon to me. i'm sure most folks can still tell what i'm talking about even though i'm going old school. :V|:


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

He says Widgeon, you say Wigeon....

I say....

Big 'ol pile of ducks!









Later,
Kev


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks for showing us all up KEV! man that is a great pile of ducks!!! one heck of a wigeon hole you got somewhere...

i like it!


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

> one heck of a wigeon hole you got somewhere...


You'd call me a liar if I told ya where it was...

I've posted that picture before. One of my favorites. I have two or three just like it, plus or minus a bird or two.

Later,
Kev


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

kev said:


> He says Widgeon, you say Wigeon....
> 
> I say....
> 
> ...


Oh goodness Golf is going to have a spot on his pants when he sees this pic  :lol:

That is a sweet pile of cotton tops!!!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Did some one say storm.

This one should of gone on the wall. Still not sure why he didn't


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

kev said:


> You'd call me a liar if I told ya where it was...
> 
> I've posted that picture before. One of my favorites. I have two or three just like it, plus or minus a bird or two.
> 
> ...


Ya, I remember seeing it before. I could imagine that your wigeon hole is right under our noses... Lol


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

> I could imagine that your wigeon hole is right under our noses... Lol


More so that you could ever imagine...........


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I love that pic!!! but I actually think I know the area..I'll never ask or tell the spot to see if its the same area tho and I'm sure it's likewise the other way around haha...Silence is the golden rule ,, we ran outta shells this day, but coulda scrapped down a few limits with another guy and more ammo.


----------

